# Other > Fun and games >  f) Favourite.....

## Suzi

MusicalSweetSavouryFruitArtistHot drinkCocktailFragranceAuthorPossession

----------


## OldMike

These are a few of my favourite things.

Musical - Evita
Sweet - Chocolate cherry liqueurs.
Savoury - Pringles (any flavour)
Fruit - Fresh peaches (must be fresh and properly ripe)
Artist - Dolly Parton (performing artist), Claude Monet (painter)
Hot drink - Hot chocolate
Cocktail - Pass
Fragrance - Eau de compost  :(rofl):  now being serious, scented honeysuckle on a warm summer evening
Author - Charles Dickens
Possession - A photo album with photos my dad took during WWII.

----------

Jaquaia (23-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Paula

1. Mamma Mia II
2. Dark caramel salty chocolate
3. Peanuts
4. Raspberries
5. Kim Andersen
6. Coffee
7. Sex on the beach
8. Si 
9. Jane Austen
10. Victorian glass Bon Bon dishes

----------

Jaquaia (23-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## OldMike

Sex on the beach, don't you find that sand gets everywhere  :(giggle):

----------

Paula (23-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Mike that album sounds so special. It's the kind of thing that museums look for. I wish I was closer, I'd love to see it!

----------


## Jaquaia

1. Mary Poppins
2. Mini eggs
3. Pistachios
4. Donut peach
5. Stereophonics/Bluetones
6. Hot chocolate 
7. Don't drink them
8. Treselle seduction
9. Trudi Canavan
10. My grandads army papers from the 40's or my nana's locket

----------

Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## selena

1. Evita probably
2. Ice cream 
3. not sure
4. Strawberry 
5. Paul Gauguin 
6. Coffee
7. Don't drink
8. Naughty Alice
9. Stefan Zweig 
10. My grandads souvenirs

----------

Jaquaia (23-03-19),OldMike (23-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Jarre

Musical - Spamalot and WickedSweet - Liquish allsorts the anaceed jully things with the balls onSavoury - ScampiFruit - bananaArtist - Well it is more than one as it is the artist all 8 of them that have colaborated and created Final fantasy XIV that I play and their art work is truely stunning, video game artists are the future artitst.Hot drink - Tea (of course, pints of the stuff  :P: )Cocktail - Pear and honey mocktail.Fragrance - Lynx africaAuthor - Peter F Hamilton (sci-fi)Possession - As sad as it sounds my computer as it is what helps me deal each day and keep going because it opens the window to here, my games and gaming friends.

----------

Jaquaia (24-03-19),OldMike (24-03-19),Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## OldMike

I almost put down computer (PC) as my fav possession as without it I'd never have met you guys.

Or a radio/hifi, I could live without a TV but not without a radio and music.

----------

Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Moulin rouge or the greatest snowman
Reeses pieces
Mushroom risotto
Banana 
My daughter! (She's not famous yet but she's very talented)
Chocolate malt drink made with oat mylk
Pina colada (when made properly)
Pack rabanne black xs
Chuck Palahniuk, Douglas Coupland, Thomas Pynchon and J G Ballard (I can't choose just one!) 
My grandads coat (still has a shopping list, comb and ball of cotton wool in the pocket)

----------

OldMike (22-05-19)

----------


## Angie

Musical  -  Sound of musicSweet  - Dark chocolateSavoury  -  Roast dinnerFruit   -  GrapesArtist   -  Warhol and LowryHot drink -  CoffeeCocktail  - BMW = Baileys, Malibu and whiskyFragrance - Poison by DiorAuthor - Robert LudlumPossession - My grandma's eternity ring

----------


## magie06

1. Musical - I'm still trying to decide between The Buddy Holly musical (not on the West end anymore, but touring Australia), and We will Rock You, the Queen musical. Both had me dancing in the aisle and I knew almost all the songs in both. 
Sweet - If we're talking dessert, then Baked Alaska, not had it for years or if we're talking confectionery then, I think ATM it would be a double decker chocolate bar.
Savoury - poached salmon, hollandaise sauce, mashed potatoes and garden peas.
Fruit - Pineapple or donut peaches
Artist - painter Van Gogh, singer Would be Freddie Mercury
Hot drink - a nice hot toddy on a cold night
Cocktail - a nice virgin Mary
Fragrance - I don't have any favourite because most make me sneeze, but you can't beat the smell of home cooking.
Author - I go through phases, anyone and everyone from Shakespeare to Stephen King to Emma Hannigan.
Possession - my wedding ring.

----------

OldMike (23-05-19)

----------


## Stella180

Musical - Gotta be Rent since Suzi introduced me to it. 
Sweet - Lemon Sherbet
Savoury - Cheese! Gimme cheese.
Fruit - Cherries
Artist - music artist is Michael Jackson forever. 
Hot drink - Black Forest hot chocolate from costa Christmas menu
Cocktail - Snowball. 
Fragrance - dont really have one. 
Author - James Patterson
Possession - I lost most of the things that meant something to me a while ago. Id say the NotW certificate my mum got for hitting a 180 in the darts league. When she passed it was the only thing of hers that I wanted.

----------

Suzi (30-04-20)

----------

